# Baby Watch...



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2002)

Ok, here's the scoop...

Fade and I found out Tuesday that we are officially pregnant!!!

I've been cramping a lot so they did a progesteron test which came back really low.  So, I've been ordered to bed and on meds.

Tomorrow I'm having an ultrasound... guess I'll find out a due date then.  My estimates put it about December.

I'm really bummed that I can't even walk right now... I'm so not looking forward to gaining all that weight.  I only gained 20lbs with my son Cory so I'm hoping this pregnancy will go the same way.

We'll see... l8tr


----------



## craig777 (Apr 3, 2002)

How is Fade doing, is he cramping also.  

Congratulations.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, he wanted to know how much sympathy weight he was allowed to gain  

Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I AM SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Very cool! I know you'll be smart and follow the doctor's orders. 

Keep us posted on everything!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

Tell Fade to get online to us when you're unable to, 'kay??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

Congrats you two. Just follow the Doc's orders and everything will work out awesome.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 3, 2002)

wow alittle fade will be here soon, thats cool. i wish you both a healthy baby.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 3, 2002)

WOW!!  Congrats to you both!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2002)

You guys are great!  Thanks for the support!

I've got my trusty laptop so I should be able to post updates regularly.


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey great news 

Congrats to you both, I`m sure everything will go just fine.

 So, we now know you weren`t just posing for those pics.


----------



## Fade (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks everybody.

We're hoping for a little girl. We do have the two boys after all.

Still can't believe she's pregnant.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 4, 2002)

*Update*

Got the ultrasound today.  Dr says the pregancy sack looks good for someone about 2 weeks along... which is what I was guessing.  Can't see the yolk sack yet so I'm to go back next week for another ultrasound to make sure everything is progressing normally.

If all goes well, the due date is December 12th.


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 4, 2002)

Sweet!!!! I so love kids...  happy for both of you and will think pink for ya!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey B....how are you today sweetie?  I'm finally online and trying to catch up with my journal and with everyone else's too.   I hope you guys have a little girl too.....I want a  little girl.   All I have is dirty, stinkin' little boys.  Yeah, Brad too!!!   LOL
Who knows.   I'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys.
Hugs and kisses
T


----------



## Robboe (Apr 4, 2002)

Nice one


----------



## butterfly (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey T~

I'm doing ok today.  Got to sleep until 11 this morning and man it felt soooo good.

It's only day 2 of bedrest and I'm already totally bored.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi Ann,

Have you checked out that other site I told you about? My friend loved (and loves, she's pregnant again) it!

Sorry you're bored. I thought you said you were going to work from home?

Hopefully the bedrest is only temporary.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey MissL ~

Ya, I'm working from home but it's quit lonely  

I actually found that site Mon when I was looking for info on why I might be cramping.  I love the site, too!  I found this bassinet that is sooo cute!  I've already started thinking about how to decorate the baby's room


----------



## butterfly (Apr 5, 2002)

Our first Baby pic...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Ann.

Cute picture! Of course I can't even tell what's what. 

A girl I work with is due in August, and she had an ultrasound today. Her pics were amazing, you could totally see everything. Just you wait until you get those. 

Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, if the tech lady hadn't told us I wouldn't have known the black oval spot is the baby.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

WOW!! I have never seen an ultrasound  before!!! CONGRATS ANN!
I bet u are lonely sweetie! Have a great weekend...I am sure your on cloud nine right now!! AND REST!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm not cramping nearly as much today... yeah... maybe I'll get to go into the office Monday at least part of the day... I'm so bored at home.  Yes, I'm working but there isn't anyone to talk to   and I'm so damn tired of laying in this bed!!!

I told Fade he could go to happy hour with the guys today...he's been such a sweety taking care of me, running around picking up the kids, going to the store, etc.

I'm a lucky lady


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm glad you've been feeling better. I'm sure you will be happy to get in the office next week.

I'm glad Fade is taking such good care of you, too. 

Oh, good thing you've such a big, beautiful house...lots of room for the baby!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 5, 2002)

I've been thinking of ways to decorate the baby's room, too.

I was thinking maybe pale lavendar walls, soft yellow ceiling with some nice lighting, and sheer yellow curtains and to decorate like as a border some BUTTERFLIES!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2002)

awwwwwwwwww that sounds really really pretty girl!!!!! I LOVE THE BUTTERFLIES PART!!!! 
how are you today darlin'???


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm so sick of being in bed!  I'm still cramping and the Dr says to stay put!

It sure rained this morning!  Did you guys get any flooding?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Well Ann, since you asked...we didn't get any flooding here. 

Sorry to hear that you are still uncomfortable. Hope it will get better soon!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey darling Ann, I'm sooo sorry your still in bed!!! I know u hate that! It did poor bad, and thunderstorm!! I am soo scared of that crap!! Like a little kid! we got it bad, but no flooding! How about you? TAKE CARE GIRL!!! I hope you can get outta that bed soon!!
Thinking about you!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks guys!

We were thinking about names.  Funny how only girl names are coming to mind 

What do you think of Alyssa Marie Garison ?

I also like Morgan, but I named my niece that...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

I think that's a beautiful name!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm a little behind the time (what else is new) but I wanted to offer my congrats to you and Fade!  Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Fade (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks lean


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey Ann...I love that name!! (Alyssa Marie) That is soooo pretty!!! My middle name is Marie..so I know I want my girls middle name to be Marie too! too bad you named your niece Morgan..thats very pretty too!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 9, 2002)

Anns middle name is Marie too.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2002)

OH COOOL!!!!!!!  How is Ann today??? Tell her HI!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey guys!

I'm doing much better with the cramping  

Now if I could only get the naseau under control   I think it has more to do with these prenatal vitamins though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 10, 2002)

Totally excellent!  I am so psyched for the both of you!  My boys were born three and a half weeks ago and it is wonderful!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks Twin Peak!

I'm secretly hoping for twin girls


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Apr 10, 2002)

Congrats you two . More rugrats , ALRIGHT !


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2002)

hey girl..it probably is those pills your taking that makes you sick! I take them also (for healthy hair..etc...) and they make me want to puke 30 minutes after I take them!!

HEY twin girls would be awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks Twin Peak!
> 
> I'm secretly hoping for twin girls



Are you???  That'd be cool, though its no longer secret.  I told my wife, and I believe this, that next time for us it will be twin girls!

Twins are fun, but a lot of work!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 11, 2002)

*Pic #2*

Had ultrasound #2 today.  The pic shows a larger pregnancy sack and if you look closely on the right inside the black area you can see a ring... that's the yolk.  Next week we should see the embryo!

Got some different samples of prenatal vitamins to try.  Hopefully I can find one my tummy can handle.

We go talk to the OB doc tomorrow and I'm hoping she gives the all clear to get back in the office Monday.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice! Any idea why you're having ultrasounds done so early? I was just wondering since I thought they were usually done a few months along. It is so exciting that you may see more detail coming up soon!

I also hope you can get back to work next week.


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2002)

The early ultrasounds are just to make sure everything is progressing as it should. With the cramps and stuff the Dr.is just being carefull.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, that makes sense. Glad you and the doctors are doing the right thing and watching everything closely!

**funny how Fade is so nice when he posts in here**


----------



## butterfly (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> **funny how Fade is so nice when he posts in here**


Yeah, that is weird.  Like I told Princess... he's a big 'ol GOOFBALL


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

He's a GoofPORNALball, you mean?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> He's a GoofPORNALball, you mean?


A B S O L U T E L T Y ! ! !

Since it's already been 2 weeks, he about fell out of the chair when the doc said NO INTERCOURSE!!!!!

Not that I was too happy about that either 

Did you see the Friends episodes when first Fibi then Rachel were pregnant and going thru a horny phase???  I thought that was just something the writers made up for TV... now I know different


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm sure that both you and Fade will be fine...won't you? 

I did see that episode, it was really funny! Did you not have these same 'feelings' when you were pregnant with your son?


----------



## Chalcedony (Apr 12, 2002)

If you don't mind me asking who is your dr.? 
And a late congrats to both of you.. 
also my middle name is marie too!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

Lol... poor butterfly!! So all that is true huh... (with the friends horny pregnancy show)!!! 

How do you feel today??


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> How do you feel today??



You are the pornal one aren`t you Princess....? You just want her to say she`s feeling horny again don`t you? lol


----------



## Fade (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm horny. Horny horny horny.

The Dr. said no sex untill butterfly gets better.


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2002)

Well hey....don`t go lookin at me like that


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

Lol~~~ NO Mr. Kuso.. I actually really care how my girl Butterfly is doing HEALTH wise!!! U Brat!


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> U Brat!




You keep calling me names like that and you`ll end up making me horny too


----------



## Fade (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well hey....don`t go lookin at me like that



I wasn't.


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> 
> Kuso..



Oh SHYT!!! Thats it.....I`m outta here    God damn...I wish they had a running smiley


----------



## Fade (Apr 15, 2002)

What are you taling about??


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2002)

RAPE!! RAPE!! RAPE!! RAPE!! 

Somebody HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP...Fade is trying to RAPE me


----------



## Fade (Apr 15, 2002)

Gee Kuso. Are you feeling well? You appear to be imagining things.


----------



## Fade (Apr 15, 2002)

The pornal life has finally made you snap huh?


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, I`m glad you had a change of heart and decided to leave my ass virginal .....You can edit your posts.....but you can`t edit my quotes   

LMAO!


----------



## Fade (Apr 15, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

What does LMAO mean????


----------



## Fade (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> What does LMAO mean????



Seriously??

Laughing My Ass Off.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

You guys are soooo crazy!!!! THIS IS A BABY JOURNAL & ya''ll remember!???? where's buttefly when I need her help??


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2002)

Here I am!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2002)

I came in to work late this morning.  Fade kept me up way too late.  

Plus I had to mail my taxes  I hate paying taxes


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi Ann!! You made it to work today? are you feeling better sweetie???  .........OH lorday..I hate paying taxes too!! This year Matt and I did good..we are both getting money back!! 
TAKE CARE .. don't overwork yourself today!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey Stacey!!!  I sent you an email, let me know if you don't get it, k?!?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

HEY GIRL!!  I haven't gotten anything Yet!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm trying to send you the invite w/ directions for the party Sat. but it keeps sending it back to me with an error.

Do you have PowerPoint 95, 98 or 2000???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

Is it this saturday?? 
I am going outta town this weekend    Damnit...what time does it start? HMMM?
I don't have powerpoint on this work computer!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

Butterfly....you probably already know this, but you can save your PP slides as jpeg`s...then P should be able to get em


----------



## Fade (Apr 16, 2002)

Princess: It starts at 8:00pm on Sat. Better show up.   

Kuso: Good idea. I believe she knows. She's the MS Office master.


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

...I full of good ideas....just nobody willing to try them out 

Anyway....you going to shout me a ticket to your party


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

hey Fade! I will be in Brenham all day saturday, and my hubby gets off at 7:30pm that night (hes not going to brenham with me)...I will figure out something!


----------



## Fade (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ...I full of good ideas....just nobody willing to try them out
> 
> Anyway....you going to shout me a ticket to your party



Sure. PM me your email addy. A little far away though huh?


----------



## Fade (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hey Fade! I will be in Brenham all day saturday, and my hubby gets off at 7:30pm that night (hes not going to brenham with me)...I will figure out something!



It'll go on kinda late I'm sure.


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> 
> Sure. PM me your email addy. A little far away though huh?




LOL....I meant and AIRPLANE ticket   lol


----------



## Fade (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> LOL....I meant and AIRPLANE ticket   lol




Uh...hell no. We just paid taxes.


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

LMAO!! I thought the "sure" must have been a mistake. 

Jeez, and I`d even started packing


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2002)

Maybe we'll send some pics


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2002)

I think yesterday kicked my butt.  I'm feel like crap today.  Decided to work from home.

ohhh my tummy hurts


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

hey Ann!! Oh sorry girl!! You better rest today..that was smart to work from home! So do you have morning or night sickness??? I am just sooooooo EXCITED for you and Fade!! 

BTW~~ Since I probably can't make it to your party~~ You and I will have to go to lunch one day or something!!!  Take care of yourself! ~~ hi fade~~


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2002)

I think it's "all hours of the day" sickness  

Wish you guys could make it to the party, but I understand.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm sure we all wish we come come to the party! And yes, you will have to take pictures. 

I hope you get to feeling better real soon!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

dang sweetie..all hours of the day.. I am soooooo sorry!!!! I hope that doesn't last through your entire pregnancy!
I WISH WE COULD COME TOO~ ~I am still going to try though!!!   I will let u know before thursday if thats cool!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks MissL!!!

S~ Thursday is fine.  I need to try and re-send that map in case you can make it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

okay thanks!!!! I Really hope we can!!!!!!!
Talk to ya tomorrow sweetie..have a good night..its quittin' time for me!! (Been A LONG DAY)


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I'm sure we all wish we come come



LMAO!! talk about a one track mind


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> LMAO!! talk about a one track mind



First of all, don't take my words out of context!

Second of all, I know that butterfly would not appreciate the pornalization of a journal dedicated to a sweet, innocent baby. 

Take it somewhere else!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> First of all, don't take my words out of context!
> ...




Well.......................................... 

You better watch your back in all other threads


----------



## butterfly (Apr 17, 2002)

I always seem to feel worse in the mornings...

Working from home today.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Butterfly..how was your party sweetie?? Details! I hope it was GREAT! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's some pre-party pics. I forgot to take pics during the party. Ok ok I was really too busy drinking.


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

2


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

3


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Beautiful home you guys....but I don't want pics of the home.  
C'mon -- where's the parents to be?


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

4


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's our princess kitty. How's that?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

awwwwwwwwww cute kittie!!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Beautiful home you guys....but I don't want pics of the home.
> C'mon -- where's the parents to be?



Here I am. 

Butterfly married me for my looks.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Ha ha Fade! Your arms are huge!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

I have so much fun with those bubba teeth. Butterfly hate them.


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Ha ha Fade! Your arms are huge!!



I think it was just the camera angle.


----------



## Want Mass (Apr 22, 2002)

Im fairly new here, But I wish you the best with your new Baby...
I was there for all 4 of my children and would not trade those memories for anything....


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice House


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> 
> I think it was just the camera angle.



Um, no. They are huge in that picture, too. Way to go!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

WAY TO GO FADE...arms are looking HUGE!!

Ummmm, I think I need to have a chat w/ Butterfly about your teeth...really...we have dentist in houston ya know

KIDDING...they look like fun!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2002)

Yeah baby!  17 inch Pythons!!!

I won't go out in public with him when he's got those teeth


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2002)

If nobody minds, I'm gonna ask Prince to close this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

HEY SWEETHEART!!! I think that would be a very good idea!! It will help you and Fade out a bunch if it were closed!! 
Love ya, Stacey


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi Butterfly. Did Fade tell you I PM'd him on Wedensday, sending good thoughts your way.  

Good idea to close the thread.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for reminding me...

*BIG* thanks and appreciation to everyone for your kind thoughts and well wishes... especially, Princess, Fitgirl and MissL.

But my deepest thanks has to go to my heart, my love, my soulmate for taking such wonderful care of me.  I could have never got through this without him.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 26, 2002)

Of course Ann, we were all very concerned about you. 

Fade is a very good man, you are lucky to have eachother.


----------

